# KA24DE Build help



## rockstar0989 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have some 10.5:1 .20 oversized pistons for my 92 KA24DE. Im planning on rebulding it, i know i have to bore it to .20 over. The compression is at 9.5 or 9:1 stock, If i bore it and put in 10.5:1, will i have to do anything extra like bigger injectors, ecu tuning, adjustable Fuel pressure regulator? or will it run just fine?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You'll most likely have to run premium gas.


----------



## victors05yzfr1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey rockstar curious how the build turned out. What else did you get done on the rebuild?


----------

